# Salston Manor, Aug 2014



## cunningplan (Aug 3, 2014)

Well that's put the mockers on it, just seen onmyown's post and with what's left in the place, this is going to be short and sweet (Well as sweet as my photos are)
This was our second location of the day and if you need info on the place, read OMO's report  I fancied this place for a while now and as were down that way made it worthwhile to take a look. When we first got there it was chucking it down, so we went to the nearest town and got ourselves some eats and waited it out. 
I rate this place second to Babies as for rot, the floors were really bad in places and at one point I thought OMO was going to fall through, so after that care was taken.
Pretty much all the rooms where the same and well trashed, so once you went into a couple, that was it. I loved the stairs and the pool room (where it looks like someone has set up home  )
We did have another place on my list and I cant say my trusted satnav let me down as it got us there, but we couldn't find it :O we both couldn't get signal on our phones to get maps up and we were sitting alongside this road. The pity was that when I got home I looked at the map and it was less than a 100 feet from us over the high hedge to our left  well that ones going to have to wait.

To the photos, I will try and not to duplicate any of OMO's and that's going to be hard.
full set here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157646088505336/

























































The ghost of Salston Manor 





floors a bit gone here 




























































1990 world cup armchair guide anyone???

























That's it!! hope you like??
Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2014)

Brilliant love that pool..especially with the sofa in  great pics mate


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 3, 2014)

Cracking shots mate,well worth hiding from the monsoon 
The plaster shot turned out brilliant!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 4, 2014)

No wander the owner hasn't done anything. He probably took one look at the estimate and said "we'll put this one on the back burner lads!" 

What character though, and what views from those windows!
Thanks for this report


----------



## krela (Aug 4, 2014)

Worst graffiti ever!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a beautiful building, such a shame it's got so bad!
Great set of pics, some lovely features too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2014)

Great photos from a different angle.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice
love the pool shots


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2014)

Stunning shots as usual! What a place! 
Lol that there's still a ladder going up to that bit of floor! 
Fantastic set, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TomMurphy (Aug 5, 2014)

Are you using lights of have people smashed through walls in places?

Also, that photo of the wall with floral wall paper creates a weird affect when scrolling!

I went to this place when it was first abandoned, it's been wrecked in the last year, everyone has found it since the idiot woman from the SOS (save our Salston) campaign decided to make a facebook group promoting it and even put on a bloody map.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 5, 2014)

TomMurphy said:


> Are you using lights of have people smashed through walls in places?
> 
> Also, that photo of the wall with floral wall paper creates a weird affect when scrolling!
> 
> I went to this place when it was first abandoned, it's been wrecked in the last year, everyone has found it since the idiot woman from the SOS (save our Salston) campaign decided to make a facebook group promoting it and even put on a bloody map.



The only places we used lights were the squash court and cellar, all the rest by tripod and up to 30 sec exposures.


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 6, 2014)

This looks cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 6, 2014)

Some nice photography there indeed


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2014)

Top set there fella...


----------

